

How the Rich Get Richer, Rental Edition - kul
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/17/us/san-francisco-rent-control-and-unintended-consequences.html?_r=2&

======
kul
"Mr. Karnilowicz estimated that 5 percent of the city’s (San Francisco)
212,000 rental units (about 10,600) are kept vacant by landlords who would
rather not deal with rent control (others estimate the number is higher, about
25,000 units). He said that many owners would rent those homes if there were
reforms, like requiring the rich to pay full market value."

